# New tiel



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

Today our new tiel has arrived from the breeder. His name is Darwin and he's so adorable(pics to follow) the pearly one we wanted to get was a girl so we got on of her brothers. He is so cuddly and so used to handling, he's not scared or looking over the shoulder like Nemo, he is preening our hair and my partner's beard, he's after my rings and piercings and he's pretty much up to anything really. He is in quarantine at the moment so he did not meet Nemo and Gaby yet.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww thats fantastic  He sounds like the real little cutie!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He sounds like a cutie  Can't wait for pic's


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this but congrats!


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your new 'tiel!


----------



## Abubakr (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations! I can't wait until I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

congrats 
can't wait to see the pix


----------

